# Why do cats lick themselves after eating?



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

I don't know if other peoples' cats do this but both Barnaby and Baxter lick (clean) themselves after eating their canned food meal. After dry food they don't.

If anything I would think this would be the most unlikely time they would want to clean themselves after just filling their mouths with stinky wet food, but they always do. :? 

Does anyone else's cats do this and do you know of any reasoning behind it?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

My cats do that and I was just assuming they were cleaning themselves off after eating. After all, they've got their faces stuck in a food bowl, I suppose some of it gets on their face. Is my assumption wrong?

Tim


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

They clean it so their enemies won't know that they've eaten or track them down! :lol: (No, really I think this is the reason.) :wink:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

that does make sense. thanks...

Tim


----------



## budandgray (Nov 1, 2004)

Mine do the same thing, especially with wet canned food. I have not noticed them doing so with dry food.

Just another trait I have a perfect cat definition for: WEIRD 8O 

To humans that is...


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

Mine do the same thing, but I have no idea why.


----------

